# Grive authentication

## justin_brody

Hello,

I'm trying to setup grive.  The authentication goes through without any errors, but then the program hangs on 

```

Reading local directories

```

Anyone know how I can fix this?  Running as "grive -d" doesn't give any useful information.Last edited by justin_brody on Sat Jul 18, 2015 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## justin_brody

O.k. - so I somehow didn't realize that you had to run grive from within the folder you wanted to match.  So I did that and am now getting:

```

Synchronizing folders

exception: /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/grive-0.3.0_pre20141119/work/grive-0.3.0_pre20141119/libgrive/src/protocol/AuthAgent.cc(189): Throw in function long int gr::AuthAgent::CheckHttpResponse(long int, const string&, const gr::http::Header&)

Dynamic exception type: N5boost16exception_detail10clone_implIN2gr4http5ErrorEEE

[PN2gr4http15HttpResponseTagE] = 400

[PN2gr4http6UrlTagE] = https://docs.google.com/feeds/default/private/full/-/folder?max-results=50&showroot=true

[PN2gr4http9HeaderTagE] = Authorization: Bearer ya29.tAF2bJJG78xaRpZXWsoGElaqcXpJYJLskF4LZsTpG1JmzqvAtVjCGjtdGD7MO-WpzquW

GData-Version: 3.0

```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

so you solved your issue, didn*t you?

----------

## justin_brody

Good point -- thanks!  I changed the subject line to reflect the current issue.

----------

